# hygrophila corymbosa



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

anyone have experience with this species (or any variations of this species)? from what i read about this on various websites, it does not sound like a true aquatic speces. not to mention, i think i saw this in petco's collection...which makes me further wonder whether this can even survive in water indefinitely.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

There are several varieties - stricta, siamensis, angustifolia - all aquatic, the latter two also available emersed. It's extremely likely the stricta is too.

I have siamensis.

Edited to add link.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 to Rainer.

Definitely aquatic. The H. corymbosa sold at Petco is in the emersed form. It should convert to submergent growth after a few weeks.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

It grows massive though, which I like since I think its one of the bigger stem plants out there.
I have one small stem, that I think is the compact form. I really want the non-compact full leafed forms though, since I think they look great as a background plant. Just a giant, massive bush.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*pictures*

A plant that really likes to eat.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

woah, whats the red one called?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have H. 'Kompacta' and it's definitely aquatic.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

OVT, do you sell any of your corymbosa ever? And what makes the one you have so red, is it just high lighting and it being hi up, or is it growing low and that red at the same time?


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

its great plant. i started with two small stems, now 8 months later i have about 20 stems through propagation. its a heavey feeder, but as you saw in the photos above when healthy it is a super vibrant plant. it doesn't show to well in OVTs photos, but on mine the veins in the leaves are white. its super pretty.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine start out green, but sometimes they turn reddish and a bit less smooth.
I am trying to tell this a sign of health or of nutrient shortage!


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Monster Fish said:


> Definitely aquatic. The H. corymbosa sold at Petco is in the emersed form. It should convert to submergent growth after a few weeks.


Someone on another website warned that this plant after several weeks will start to die underwater. And then when I saw it at petco (knowing how petco always sells non-aquatic plants) then I really became curious whether this plant would survive in water. BTW, the one at petco has much darker and smaller leaves....looking nothing like these pics.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Emerald growth tends to look different from submerged growth


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> OVT, do you sell any of your corymbosa ever? And what makes the one you have so red, is it just high lighting and it being hi up, or is it growing low and that red at the same time?


High light and more light and then some more light.
And yes, I used to sell a lot until I almost depleted my 'inventory'.

The last picture is of Hygrophilia corymbosa, the rest are of Hygro Corymbosa 'Siamensis'. I also keep 'Kompakt' and Angustifolia.

Regular H. corymbosa easily gets x2 the size of 'Siamensis', all the way up to the top of a 24" tank. It's happy to go emergent and at one time I kept 1/2 of the same plant in and 1/2 out of the water. Emergent, it blooms constantly with small flowers that make quiet a mess. IME 'Siamensis' and 'Kompakt' are about the same in size. I keep one 'Siamensis' in a 12g long at ~5" and very bushy - just have to trim it every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Option said:


> Someone on another website warned that this plant after several weeks will start to die underwater.


That is BS.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

OVT said:


> That is BS.


+1
kept h. c. kompakt very happily underwater for quite some time. grew like a weed and did great.
its a very easy to care for plant, like any other hygro. the only thing is it likes massive amounts of K. but even with insufficient K, it usually still grows ok, just slower and sheds lower leaves as the get pinholes.


----------

